# Discover Dry Cell Battery Solutions



## wanna be in ev (May 12, 2008)

has anyone checked out www.discover-energy.com and their EV Traction Dry Cell Batteries. I was looking to see if anyone had used their batteries and had good/bad feedback.

thanks 

Bruce


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hmm, 
Just been looking at these, look quite nice, I especially like thier 8v AGM, do you know what the prices are like?

Actually, I really like thier EVGC8A-A 8v AGM, so have e-mailed both the Canadian supplier and European dealers for a price for 18 of them!! I'll update you when I hear back, 8v AGM's or Gels are like rocking horse dung, so if they aren't too much more than Trojan or US Batt floodies, might be a good option 

Paul


----------



## wanna be in ev (May 12, 2008)

don't know what their prices are like.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

wanna be in ev said:


> has anyone checked out www.discover-energy.com


Hi Bruce,

About a year or two ago, a Discover battery salesman kept calling trying to sell me batteries. So I told him to bring me one and I'd test it. He did. From memory, I put it on at 75 amps. It did only about half the specified time. And internal resistance measured 2 to 3 times spec. Never heard from the guy again.

Not saying they're all bad, but buyer beware. Test one before you buy a bunch. I recommend that for any battery brand.

Regards,

major


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Good advice Major, Being cautious is the way to go I quite agree, however, if the battery he brought you was new, ie, not cycled, getting about half it's capacity would not be unusual, lead acid need to be broken in by cycling at least a couple of dozen times before reaching full capacity. was it an AGM you tested?

I suppose it's back to Bruce's original question, has anyone used these who can give us feedback??
Paul


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

favguy said:


> Good advice Major, Being cautious is the way to go I quite agree, however, if the battery he brought you was new, ie, not cycled, getting about half it's capacity would not be unusual, lead acid need to be broken in by cycling at least a couple of dozen times before reaching full capacity. was it an AGM you tested?


Yeah, it was AGM. I've tested hundreds of new AGM batteries and the good ones deliver at least 90%. Less than 50% sucks big time and is a "bad" battery. This idiot battery salesman knew I was going to test it. You'd think he'd make sure it was good before he brought it to me.

Regards,

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

favguy said:


> I suppose it's back to Bruce's original question, has anyone used these who can give us feedback??
> Paul


I think Roger has changed to Discover. 

http://www.evalbum.com/1056 

He is on EVDL and EVtech lists and probably wouldn't mind a query.

major


----------

